# Texinfo size mismatch



## pieside (Dec 26, 2017)

I'm trying to install print/texinfo from the ports and I get the following message:


```
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/texinfo/htmlxref.cnf
fetch: http://ftpmirror.gnu.org/texinfo/htmlxref.cnf: size mismatch: expected 20137, actual 20118
```

I try to clean the distfiles but it not helps.


----------



## MarcoB (Dec 26, 2017)

I've seen this one multiple times before. Solved it by downloading the file with the correct size somewhere else and putting it in /usr/ports/distfiles.


----------



## pieside (Dec 26, 2017)

I found the file with the correct size here: ftp://ftp.za.freebsd.org/CTAN/macros/texinfo/texinfo/util/htmlxref.cnf


----------



## MarcoB (Dec 26, 2017)

Corresponding bugreport: PR 209228


----------

